

Seesmic responds to the new Twitter - cristinacordova
http://blog.seesmic.com/2010/09/congratulations-to-our-friends-at-twitter-for-their-new-web-client.html

======
betaPass
I think that kind of read:

"Dude, you fucked me bad.Real Bad-But,hey- I am still alive!"

